# sw-installation per batch



## ency (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo...wenn ich diese batch lokal auf einem Rechner ausführe klappt alles wunderbar...genauso wie ich es haben will..Einmal ausführen und alles wird durchgeführt.

 Nun möchte ich aber diese batchdatei auf einem server legen (da wo auch die programme liegen) und diese von dort ausführen. Die batch soll die clients aus einer txt-liste auswählen auf denen dieses skript ausgeführt wird. Was muss ich denn noch verändern?

REM install.bat (Installiert Programme)
net use z: \\caewinsoft\caewinsoft 
runas  /userESPC\x106883 /PERSISTENT:YES

If exist c:\programme\Update goto nopsp
Z:\tool\update.msi

If exist c:\programme\CDBurnerXP goto nopsp
Z:\CDBurnerXP.exe

Mein Ziel ist folgendes:
Ich möchte diese batch datei einmal ausführen. Beim ausführen der batch wird zuerst eine host liste eingelesen auf denen dann das obige skript ausgeführt wird. Das skript überprüft zuerst ob unter C:\Programme ein bestimmtes verzeichnis bereits besteht...wenn nicht wird dann vom server ein programm installiert das keine userinteraktion benötigt..


----------

